# KW Farms 2017 New Arrivals



## KW Farms

How about a thread for all of our new Nigerian Dwarf babies! We have 30 kids so far and many more on the way!  Just wanted to share them with you all! I'll try to keep this thread updated as we go. For more info, you can visit our website here: http://www.kwfarms.com/2017-kids


----------



## KW Farms

A few more...


----------



## KW Farms

We had a litter of quints tonight. One little doeling did not make it, but the other four are doing well!


----------



## ksalvagno

Just too cute!


----------



## billiejw89

I love your goats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So adorable.


----------



## ArborGoats

The last kid in the first post is my favorite!!! Love all your kids!


----------



## groovyoldlady

The colors on that very first kid in the first post are amazing. What a bunch of cuties you have!


----------



## happybleats

Oh boy...i would be in big trouble if I lived near...they are all so beautiful!!


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you!!


----------



## KW Farms

New babies!


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## KW Farms

http://www.kwfarms.com/2017-kids-page-2


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How many kids do you have so far?


----------



## KW Farms

I think about 65 now. More to come.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, that is a ton!! Do you use lambars?


----------



## MoonShadow

So pretty in every way!! Someday I'll make it down and pick up a kid or two!!:thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wow, that is a ton!! Do you use lambars?


Most are dam raised.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh, ok. How do you socialize them all? Sorry for all the questions, I am a bit in awe of your large setup!


----------



## KW Farms

I just try to spend as much time as I can with them.


----------



## Goat_Scout

KW Farms said:


> I think about 65 now. More to come.


:shocked: That is amazing! How many more kids are you expecting? Are you planning on keeping any? And (last question ) how many adult does do you have?

They are all so beautiful...!


----------



## KW Farms

Expecting over 100. We have 25-30 does left to kid.


----------



## KW Farms

I've retained 10?? or so. I try not yo count. Lol 

Here's a new one we had born today.


----------



## Goat_Scout

SO cute. Doeling or buckling?


----------



## KW Farms

That's a buck. 

We had another litter born today. Buck/doe twins. Both cou clairs. The doe has a bunch of pretty moonspots.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

The doeling's coloring is amazing!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks! I am pretty smitten with her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Are you keeping her?


----------



## JK_Farms

Beautiful kids!


----------



## KW Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Are you keeping her?


Yes!


----------



## KW Farms

A few of the new ones. I got a bunch of new photos today, need to work through them, but here are a few favorites.


----------



## JK_Farms

I love the one in the second pic!


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks, me too! She's polled to boot!


----------



## billiejw89

I love them all!


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too much cuteness!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Now THAT'S alot of babies. Aren't you glad they're not bald and ugly like baby birds? ;-)


----------



## KW Farms

New babies! I think we are done kidding for the year! By the way, a lot of these cuties are for sale!  You can see more info. on our website here: http://www.kwfarms.com/2017-kids-page-4


----------



## KW Farms

More babies!


----------



## KW Farms

Last ones.


----------



## KW Farms

You can also follow us on Facebook for more pics and videos! https://www.facebook.com/KWFarmsLivestock/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## wifeof1

Very Cute.


----------



## ksalvagno

Just way too cute!


----------



## bamaherd

I can just hear the bleats!! Congratulations! Pure and innocent little babies.:laugh:


----------



## Karen

Adorable kids, every last one of them! Good job human and caprine mommas!


----------



## groovyoldlady

*sigh* So adorable!!!!!


----------



## kathy_

How on earth are you going to take all of that love? Wish I was close enough to borrow some of that love. They are just so cute.


----------



## Madgoat

how close to Seattle are you?


----------



## KW Farms

2 hr. 30 min. drive to Seattle about.


----------



## capracreek

WOW - I have a problem getting good pictures of 5 or 6 - Can't imagine have 65 who need their picture taken. Way too precious. Nice web site too!


----------



## Madgoat

KW Farms said:


> 2 hr. 30 min. drive to Seattle about.


Really? Well are you going to be home during the week of September 12th thru the 18th? hint hint......


----------



## KW Farms

Madgoat said:


> Really? Well are you going to be home during the week of September 12th thru the 18th? hint hint......


Haha. I'm sure I will be. Can't really go anywhere with this many goats! LOL


----------



## KW Farms

capracreek said:


> WOW - I have a problem getting good pictures of 5 or 6 - Can't imagine have 65 who need their picture taken. Way too precious. Nice web site too!


Thank you! I think we finished kidding with about 110 kids. Lots of photos and website updates! Ugh. LOL


----------



## KW Farms

Here are a few new pics I got the other day. We are done kidding for the year so I'm pretty happy about that! LOL


----------



## JK_Farms

How many mom's we're breed this year? Beautiful kids!!!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Very nice


----------



## Annieday

I agree with Suzanne- we just had 2 — and they’re so time consuming... “oh look what that one did....etc” 
Yours are mind boggling!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Haha...thanks! I'm used to the big numbers every year now, but they are definitely time consuming!


----------

